

Data Breach Déjà vu? Target Announces 70 Million More Victims  - palibra
http://blogs.mcafee.com/consumer/target-announces-70-million-more-victims

======
VLM
I'm not sure if its a typical "HN Startup" but the existing CC system is on
its last legs.

If you think of a CC number as a computer system password, its somewhat
comical that it takes significant 3rd party effort to get a new one, you have
to use the same "password" everywhere you shop, the only auth required or
possible is simply knowing a string, etc.

The "new" system, perhaps via a startup, would probably be issuing people a
stack of one time use tokens vaguely resembling cash in size and shape. Pay
with a stack of paper money or one of your tokens linked to your account. Put
a bar code at the bottom to keep it compatible with the existing system. Or
skip the whole money form factor and stick with a gift card-ish system.

You could also play games with denominations. Sure, steal my wallet, its only
got two neo-cc or supergiftcards or whatever they'd be called and they're only
worth $30.

One transaction and toss. Or send back to collection point to be reprogrammed
and reissued.

One thing is certain, existing IT procedures and wanna-be enterprise grade
(LOL) operating systems aren't good enough. Something will replace them soon
enough.

